# Trojan posing as Adobe critical update



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I just received an email pretending to be from Adobe....they even included a copyright notice re Adobe. I made the mistake of opening the email...then I clicked on the 'here' link....Thank goodness my security software caught it identified it as a Trojan malware.

So heads up!

:angry:


----------



## vitaeterna (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't even click on the text that says "details". I bet it will also launch the trojan.


----------



## R0B (May 20, 2011)

Can you post a copy of the email? And who is the sender?


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

sender does not matter as senders will have countless emails used for spamming.


----------



## R0B (May 20, 2011)

tyza said:


> sender does not matter as senders will have countless emails used for spamming.


True true,
But it could be one extra email address we can block/watch out for. Any info is some info. The fact that the email is a few letters and numbers will not hurt to put out in public. Epically if your job requires a heavy usage of adobe products.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Adobe does not ever release updates in the form of emails, so I would say the best way to prevent being taken in by it is to realize that all Adobe updates are performed through an auto-updater so any such email is definitely bad, thus mooting the need for watching out for it or viewing the email publicly.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

epshatto said:


> Adobe does not ever release updates in the form of emails, so I would say the best way to prevent being taken in by it is to realize that all Adobe updates are performed through an auto-updater so any such email is definitely bad, thus mooting the need for watching out for it or viewing the email publicly.


Long version of my explanation .


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

> Long version of my explanation .


I've been known to overexplain before


----------



## R0B (May 20, 2011)

epshatto said:


> Adobe does not ever release updates in the form of emails, so I would say the best way to prevent being taken in by it is to realize that all Adobe updates are performed through an auto-updater so any such email is definitely bad, thus mooting the need for watching out for it or viewing the email publicly.


Forgot about that. Thanks for the explanation.


----------

